# Largest internal frame pack that qualifies as carryon?



## DavidY (May 29, 2004)

What is the largest internal frame pack size that still qualifies as carry-on at the airport? Does anyone have any recommendations as to a good pack to buy at this size?


----------



## MtnMagic (May 30, 2004)

Couldn't tell you. I'm certain a phone call to the airport would answer your question most accurately.

__________________
Happy hiking!


----------



## DavidY (May 30, 2004)

*The unofficial size*

A pilot friend of mine who flies for JetBlue gave me the official dimensions off his manuals: 16x24x10 for the overhead bin, but there is some fudge room - something protruding out one side that does not cause too much hindrance.

I'm hoping someone can tell what actually got through the airport.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 1, 2004)

*Carry On*

I've brought an EMS 3500 (older model, Zipper not stuff sack) which fit no problem in the overhead & it was stuffed.  (lApril 2004 - Bermuda) The pack is fairly long but narrow with just one additional pocket on the front which is big enough for my contact lens case & a rain fly.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 3, 2004)

IIRC when we flew Song (a low cost division of Delta) from Logan to Ft. Myers FL last fall the restriction for the size of a carry-on was 45" total, meaning your length + width + depth of your carry-on could not exceed 45", though I never saw any of the stewards/stewardessssss check anyone's carry-on.  I suppose if you tried to bring an enormous pack on board they may put up a stink, but they seemed to be pretty lenient as long as you could cram it in the overhead without pry-bars and a hydraulic press.   :lol:


----------

